
The Trump Administration Just Furloughed 13,400 Immigration Workers - knes
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/ep4pkw/the-trump-administration-just-furloughed-13400-immigration-workers
======
masonic
Clickbaity title. They weren't "just furloughed", they were just _notified_ of
a _pending furlough_ five weeks from now.

This is required because there is no money to pay them with fees frozen
because travel is frozen, and Pelosi hasn't appropriated replacement funding.

------
bradknowles
If you want to rage at anyone, try raging at the criminally incompetent
administration that has led to tens of thousands of unnecessary additional
deaths, and the way they have committed crimes against humanity from the day
this pandemic started.

